
​Engineering breakthrough may lead to batteries that never die - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/engineering-breakthrough-may-bring-batteries-that-never-need-replacing/
======
eip
I would rather have a permanent battery. The technology has been understood
since the 1970s and the military has been using them for at least 15 years.

